# 2600 Lumens HID in under 8"



## DavyCrockett (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone seen or have this one? At $165. 
2 hour runtime. Less than 8 inches longs. 

http://www.hidcountry.com/Products/mountablehidspotlight.php


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a lower-wattage HID, which isn't as efficient as an LED alternative for that much output (a properly-assembled multi-multi-emitter 2D Mag easily manages 2000+ lumens). And there's no way you're getting 2800 feet from ~25 watts and a 3" reflector, it would probably be pretty floody..

If you like the mounted HID idea, google "GoLight", they have the most versatile mounted HID out there, all kinds of mounting/powering/controlling options (just don't use it on a public road)


----------



## Patriot (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually it looks rather impressive for the price. Also, I suspect that it's at least 30W since they're claiming 2600. 30W HID still run efficiently. 2 hours run-time would require 8 x 18650 cells which is a lot of battery and HID for $165. The two final selling points are that it's compact and very light weight, smaller and lighter than the N30, and comes with a 1 year warranty.

Depending on performance, this could be one heck of a bargain HID, and unlike the Stanley, you could actually carry this easily in a day pack. 

This is probably the most exiting bargain light that I've seen in some time. Hopefully someone will pick one of these up and review it for us.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 14, 2010)

This light definitely has my attention.I mean the very top of my 'very next light purchase' list.

I also hope someone here buys one and does a review! 

I highly doubt it can throw 2800+ feet but I hope someone will prove me wrong.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, odd that they didn't mention the wattage.

Look at the size. I think I'll contact them and see if they know whether it's 24W or 30W or more.

I almost pulled the trigger on it yesterday myself, but will contact them first.

I don't believe the 2800 feet either, unless they mean some guy standing at 2800 can see the light when pointed at him in the dark.

It does say spotlight though, not flashlight. Maybe it's just a great thrower, but not a spill or flooder.
Though they mention lumens and not candlepower, strange. And then I see in the left column, they say it's a spotlight, but the
2500 lumens and 2800 lumens ones are given as flashlights.


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 14, 2010)

No way in hell this cute little light can make 2800feet. look at its puny reflector lol."capable of lighting up your target over 2800 feet away!" this can mean many things, like hitting a reflective car, sign etc. its clearly not "throw" as defined with genuine throw lights.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not enough details are really provided to assess it.
Wattage consumed
Cell capacity

In a light that small, and a 2 hour run time (assuming that is even remotely close to accurate) I would think its going to be a lower wattage ballast.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 14, 2010)

Update. I called them by phone. Their flashlight 'expert' ,Patrick, no longer worked there. I got two different guys, I started asking questions, and asked was it a spotlight or a flashlight. He said it was a spotlight/flashlight. Though I dont' think he knew which it was. 

So the first guy passed the buck to another guy, who said he'd never heard of candlepower, but that he HAD indeed heard of lumens. :shakehead
I asked him what kind of battery did it have. He said it had a big battery. 

He said they'd sold out quickly, and no longer had them in stock. (don't know if they had 2 or 1000 in stock when they did have them)
Asked him about watts, he said huh?

I said perhaps they needed another Patrick. He said that I wasn't lying. 

So it's still on hold for now.

EDIT: Well, someone from their co. called an hour later and tried to do some customer service. This guy still didn't
know much what he was talking about, but said they DID have them in stock. I don't know.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 14, 2010)

I’d bet my flashlight collection this thing can’t throw 933 yards! I’m surprised you guys are getting so exited about this thing, it just looks like a small lantern with a car HID kit installed in it. Most of you do that your selves. Remember most low end HID companies will say a 35 watt HID gets 3,500 lumens and a 25 watt gets 2,500 lumens. Don’t be surprised if this is a 25 watt they “gave via marketing” an extra 100 lumens “2,600” over competitor 25 watt HID lights. We all know a 25 watt can’t get close to 2,500 lumens. And a 35 watt might get near 3,000. Just saying……


----------



## Patriot (Jul 14, 2010)

Since they're an automotive outfit, I'm going to guess that's it's a "35W" ballast that actually running at around 30W and supplied by a large battery.

I suppose that I'm excited because it's a compact, li-ion light powered light for $165. Also, I really like a 3" reflector. A light this size is actually packable and would be handy as a workshop light or with a bit of silicone...a mild use caving light. 

We know better than to get caught up in stated beam distances. Saying that they are or are not capable of reaching a certain distance is futile unless perimeters for measurement are established. From a practical standpoint most of us already realize that the stated distance is silly but from a technical point of view one could say that it could cast light for miles.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 14, 2010)

Buy it Andreas Ferrari!! :wave:

You got to have it!! :devil:
Buy it and let us know! We're counting on you!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 14, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> Buy it and let us know! We're counting on you!


LOL-I never buy a light until a CPF member reviews and recommends it.lovecpf


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 15, 2010)

Juggernaut, so is a production 25W capable of getting 2000 lumens?? (You said that 2500 lumens isn't possible. I don't know, just asking and still learning)(when i turn my new HID 3500 lumen35w/2500 lumens24W on, then click it again, the 24W doesn't seem much dimmer.)

Ferrari, come onnnnnnn, with a name like that, you can afford it! Be a pioneer! :twothumbs You don't want to reach 102 years old, look back, and wish you'd pulled the trigger on it. :shrug:  You'll better be able to see Sarah from your house.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 15, 2010)

Another update. The guy from the co. emailed me back and finally answered my 2 questions. Here's what he said: 
Its a 35w spotlight and the battery is built in so i don't know the size but its guaranteed that it will run for 2 hours and has a range of 2800 feet. If you have any more questions please give us a call 941-365-1305 9-6pm est. Ask for rich

THANK YOU
RICH

So I guess it IS a spotlight, not flashlight, and just has THROW. I forgot to ask him how many candlepowers it was, and why they put lumens instead.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 15, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> Another update. The guy from the co. emailed me back and finally answered my 2 questions. Here's what he said:
> Its a 35w spotlight and the battery is built in so i don't know the size but its guaranteed that it will run for 2 hours and has a range of 2800 feet. If you have any more questions please give us a call 941-365-1305 9-6pm est. Ask for rich
> 
> THANK YOU
> ...





A 25W light will make about 1800L max.

Nice to hear that it's a 35W light, that hasn't had the lumens overstated.

No need to get caught up in the spotlight/flashlight distinction since there is no hard line. It's just a "light."


----------



## petersmith6 (Jul 15, 2010)

just one problem,had a light with the same body.it had a 6 volt 4 amp lead acid battery and now room in side for any thing else....so were dose the ballest go?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Jul 15, 2010)

DavyCrockett said:


> I forgot to ask him how many candlepowers it was, and why they put lumens instead.



Candlepower is a made up, worthless number when you're talking about a cheap flashlight from a chinese manufacturer. There is no standard for testing it. That's why a halogen spotlight can be called "15 million candlepower" and my X990, which blows away anything halogen, is only rated at 7 million CP. It means nothing.

Lumens are the only number worth looking at. It's nice to know whether they are the total lumens out of the front of the light, or, the total lumens of the bulb. (not the same)


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 15, 2010)

Lux is also important (Lux= throw) whether measured at 1 meter or "more accurately" at 5 meters. However for the most part the only time your going to find Lux tests are after CPFers have already tested the light. 

DavyCrocket: What HID light do you have that goes between 35 and 25 watts:thinking:? If it’s one of those Tactical / Oracle 35 watt ones: Then your second mood is just slightly less powerful and not 25 watts.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 15, 2010)

Juggernaut, it's this

HID 3500 lumen 35W NewComDigi Flashlight 

So usually, i keep it on the 2nd setting, supposedly the 24W, there's hardly no difference. 

My wife and I went in the woods tonight, she requires I carry my revolver too, and we got lost for a few minutes. But this HID 3500 lumens lit up the whole forest.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 16, 2010)

petersmith6 said:


> just one problem,had a light with the same body.it had a 6 volt 4 amp lead acid battery and now room in side for any thing else....so were dose the ballest go?



Ive been pondering the same thing.

If the ballast in this light needs 35W (W=VxA)
That means its going to draw ~2.9A (at 12V)

Run time = Cell Capacity / Current Draw

2 hours = Cell Capacity / 2.9A

A 5.8Ah cell capacity therefore is the required to obtain a 2 hour run time. Not physically possible with a SLA cell, in this small of a form. BUT a smaller lithium chemistry could work. A Lo-Po pack like this  or this could almost get the job done.

Its really hard to tell just how big that light really is from the pic provided.


----------



## mdocod (Jul 16, 2010)

HAHAHH

Please, PLEASE tell me how many watts they CLAIM it is PLEASE I just have to know the lie before I buy!

No offense intended here guys, was just browsing through and found this... this thread cracks me up. 

It's a $165 HID. If it's lighter/smaller than a POB, has anywhere from 1500 to 2500 lumens, and runs over 90 minutes then it's probably not too bad of a deal. 

If you want to ask a really important question that they won't know the answer to... Ask them the name and origin of the manufacture of the li-ion cells that are in the unit, how many cells are in the unit, the size and capacity of the cells in the unit, and whether or not there is a balance charge controller mounted inside the unit (because it's obviously not part of the little wall wart in the picture). 

Eric


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 16, 2010)

mdocod said:


> HAHAHH
> 
> Please, PLEASE tell me how many watts they CLAIM it is PLEASE I just have to know the lie before I buy!
> 
> ...



None taken... and that was kind of the point of my last post. I think you CAN power a ballast that _*consumes *_35 watts for ~1.5-2 hours, in a small-ish form factor. Provided you use a high enough quality cell + balance charger. Whether or not this particular light lives up to its published specs is doubtful, in a package this small. But (ignoring the lumen and lux claims for a minute)... I think 35W for ~2 hours in small-ish form can be done.


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 16, 2010)

You guys are talking over my head now, but after reading it several times,
the spotlight is only 7 3/4" long and the reflector is about 3". That's one small handheld light, especially for 35W. 

 I think Ferrarri is going to order it, so we'll let him/her review it.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 16, 2010)

A couple of things addressing some previous posts.

1) Someone already called and they don't know what type or number of cells are being used in the unit. For all we know it could be li-po at that size and weight,. They might be using interchangeable verbiage between li-ion and li-po. Judging by the weight, size, and run-time, I sort of suspect that it's li-po formula, if indeed they're not overstating things. 

2)They're claiming it's a "li-on" battery, not SLA. That stated, I understand why the first "SLA" post was mentioned, which was simply stated to help us understand the size.

3)Since the seller has stated that it's a "35W" I'm guessing that it's a Chinese ballast coming it at well under that stated wattage. Perhaps it's more like 28-30, thus allowing the run-time to last as advertised.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 26, 2010)

No more info? I'm curious if this thing throws.


----------

